# 22 Pistols



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

I wanted to purchase the advantage conversion kit for my
glock 19, but who knows how long it will take. So I have 
thought about 2 that Academy sells that seems to have
good reviews. They both sell for $299, the ruger 22/45
& the buckmark. From what I gather all rimfire pistols are
not as easy to take apart & clean as opposed to a center
fire pistol.

Between these 2 which do you prefer & why?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

22/45 because of the grip angle and its accuracy reputation. Also resale value.

Joraca


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

You tell the truth there, They are a little tricky the first couple time reassebling, But man they are fun. Took my first 1 to Jays, a Ruger. 20.oo later I looked up how they come apart an reassemble, Now The kids an I enjoy it every time we hit the range. [email protected] same story, little tricks to take down, Browning, High power, the same. Own one learn about it an enjoy it, ole Carver


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey Todd; check out GlockTalk forums, they usually h ave some on there. I found this one ad.....might be interesting?
For sale is this LNIB Advantage Arms 19/23 Gen4 22 conversion kit.....includes the full kit with cleaning kit, 3 total magazines, and the extra threaded barrel and adapter along with the original kit standard barrel. 

he was asking $375 shipped, but did mention OBO?


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

You can check at [email protected] He has three listed on Phoenix backpage, they are the Tactical Soulutions TSG-22 threaded glock conversion units, which can take a can on the end of one so desires?
He has three in stock, and is wanting the princely sum of $399


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

Az-Vic said:


> Hey Todd; check out GlockTalk forums, they usually h ave some on there. I found this one ad.....might be interesting?
> For sale is this LNIB Advantage Arms 19/23 Gen4 22 conversion kit.....includes the full kit with cleaning kit, 3 total magazines, and the extra threaded barrel and adapter along with the original kit standard barrel.
> 
> he was asking $375 shipped, but did mention OBO?


I have been checking on glock talk forum. I have the gen 3 g19.


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

Az-Vic said:


> You can check at [email protected] He has three listed on Phoenix backpage, they are the Tactical Soulutions TSG-22 threaded glock conversion units, which can take a can on the end of one so desires?
> He has three in stock, and is wanting the princely sum of $399


I called the local dealer that is listed on tactical solutions, and
his price was around the same thing. I have heard they are good, but
the advantage sells for less, plus glock has endorsed them as well.

For that price it seems better to purchase a 22 pistol.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Honestly I'd get the Glock Conversion kit just because it is cheap practice for the gun you'd use in an emergency.

But I would highly recommend picking the gun that fits your grip the best. 22s seem to REALLY vary on angle and grip size and there are some I hate while others love.

I understand cleaning can be a hassle sometimes but you want to buy the gun for the reason you want it, because it is the most fun and enjoyable for you to shoot.


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a Buckmark and love it. Mine has a rubberized grip and fiber optic site, but it is functionally the same as the base model. It has treated me very well and has been super accurate, a serious tack driver! At the range it tends to see more action than anything else around due to ease of shooting and the low cost of ammo. Mine loves the cheap federal bulk ammo. I think 1 FTF in a 550 round box (I blamed the ammo, not the firearm) 


I would recommend it to anyone, and it has made me a better pistol shooter with larger calibers as well.


----------



## danjammy (Feb 20, 2011)

*.22 conversion*

I own both and will say that there are benefits to owning a conversion for your centerfire pistol:


*Conversion Kit*-

1) You get to shoot with the same gun you carry (grip, weight, holster)
2) Same trigger pull, magazine release,etc.....this is very important (IMHO)
3) If things ever get bad, you can essentially carry two weapons with very little added weight or space.
4) Am I missing anything?

*Dedicated .22*-

1) These can be deadly accurate......DEADLY!!!
2) These can still be had for not a whole lot of money 
3) You will NEVER shoot the barrel out.......maybe:whistling:

My official opinion is...............*GET BOTH!!!!!!!!*:thumbup:


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

danjammy said:


> I own both and will say that there are benefits to owning a conversion for your centerfire pistol:
> 
> 
> *Conversion Kit*-
> ...


If I could purchase the advantage arms conversion kit for my
g3 g19 I would do it now. Based on what I was told by dealers,
and online dealers it may be some time before they are available.
I am at the point now that I am thinking of your official opinion.
Buy either the ruger/buckmark & later when they are available
if I decide purchase the advantage arms kit.


----------



## danjammy (Feb 20, 2011)

*.22 pistol*

I have a Ruger Mark 3 stainless bull barrel in the box with all paperwork, two mags, rail for scope, etc that I might would part with. It has less than 100 rounds through it.

$375 or I would possibly trade for something else: fishing stuff, guns, etc.

PM me your number if you are interested and I will text you some pix.

D


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Is this what you were looking for?

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/spo/2865760127.html

Not my add btw


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

CootCommander said:


> Is this what you were looking for?
> 
> http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/spo/2865760127.html
> 
> Not my add btw


It is, and he lives in Destin. He is asking $225. He said he purchased
it about 2-3yrs back. He mentioned that he is selling/sold his g23
& no longer needs it. You know when they are available they can
be purchased new for $265 w/free shipping. The only catch is waiting.
The cms govt company states that you will recv it within 6-12 weeks.

I told him that I was going to be in P'cola on Saturday. Its my wife's
birthday & her Mother & sister live in Destin. Of course, I don't want
to purchase it unseen, plus I am not so sure about the price. He said
its just collecting dust in this storage area. What do yall think its worth?

BTW he claims he only shot 200 or so rounds & still has 300 rounds
that he is throwing in which is not that expensive. Oh he is not a
fisherman. I mentioned trading reels, but he only kayaks. He may be
coming in to P'cola, but he was not sure.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You going to buy it? :whistling:


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

bobinbusan said:


> You going to buy it? :whistling:


No
For one thing he did not know if he was coming to P'cola. I
never heard from him. I read some reviews about 2places
that sell on the internet on glock talk. I think one of the places
was mentioned here as well. One place sells its for $265 free
shipping for anything over 250. I will have to be patient. I did
check out our Academy in Mobile, and they only had the buckmark
& they were swamped. I am going to see what Academy has in
stock in P'cola. I can't take my wife to gunshops. Its her Birthday
& the reason we are going to P'cola. 

I would want to at least try it out since it was used. It may be
a great deal, but I am going to pass.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Unless your trying to emulate a full size handgun for training purposes I would skip the conversion kits. Every conversion kit or scaled down firearm in .22lr is less reliable and less accurate than a dedicated .22lr.

Between the ones you listed I would choose the Ruger 22/45, but if I had my way it would be a Ruger MKIII. I've handled and shot both and I prefer the Ruger. I like the MKIII grip angle better, the fit and finish in better in my opinion. Finally, I think there's more aftermarket support for the MKIII compared to the Buckmark.

If you do get a MKIII or a 22/45 I would recommend converting the lower to MKII internals to simplify the dissasembly and get rid of the stupid magazine disconnect.


----------



## TheMech (Jul 9, 2011)

I am very happy with my MKII 22/45. It shoots all kinds of ammo. Field stripping isn't too hard. Lots of online videos to show you how. 
I understand that the 22/45's are simpler than the standard MK pistols. So I would recommend the 22/45, unless you want that odd grip angle. 
The Buckmark is supposed to be very good as well but, the Ruger is built like a tank and will last forever.

TheMech


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

If you can aford the conversion, GO for it, If not These guys are telling the truth, a 22 is a 22, They have been around a very long time an I dont see em going anywhere anytime in my life time. I own a Ruger an wouldnt sell it for Diddly. But Im waiting to find a deal on a conversion kit myself, Dual purpose GLOCK, Yea man. A Ruger or Browning, Smith, 22.... Find your side kick or plinking partner, 22 s Are multi purpose, Look out critters or criminals, BMG aint woth squat if the shot placement isnt right. 22 will doo, ole Carver


----------

